
An Introduction to Hypercard (1987) - jack-r-abbit
https://archive.org/details/CC501_hypercard
======
jack-r-abbit
I recall working with Hypercard around this time. My high school had a
computer lab set up with a bunch of Macs and we had a lengthy unit on creating
Hypercard apps. It was all pretty new at the time and our instructor was
constantly referring to books to answer questions we came up with. He actually
told us at one point that he was probably only about 2 weeks ahead of us on
the subject.

